# ACT - Hub Dinner - Soon (Schweinhuxen)



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Kambah, Burns...


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Im in. Lots of notice this time! Burns club is a top choice for me. Not too far from home. Snooker table too...


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Yep, count me in, always keen for a chat and a dirty shnitter


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Both dates are good for me mate.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

I feel dirty venturing to the south side..

9th is good for me


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Doh! Night shift both dates? Any chance of shifting to Wednesday or Friday? I will be "sick" for all intents and purposes if those dates suit all y'all.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

My friend picked up a bird at the burns club and got her pregnant.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

koich said:


> My friend picked up a bird at the burns club and got her pregnant.


I'm not coming, and nor is my hat.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

pescado said:


> I feel dirty venturing to the south side..


I was kind of joking, but... Seems to have been embraced?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

patwah said:


> Canberra crew, where you at?


Dalmeny


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Ado said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> > Canberra crew, where you at?
> ...


Get on the water and off the interwebs Ado.


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Ado said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> > Canberra crew, where you at?
> ...


Get on the water and off the interwebs Ado.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

millonario said:


> Get on the water and off the interwebs Ado.


That be me plan for today me hearties.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Just don't eat the mushrooms at the German Club.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm keen for a Wednesday night pig feed 8)


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

I could easily gnaw on some schwein fleisch. Sour craut? Maybe even some boiled seasoned cabbage.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

May I come along to this?

If I could get some cheap flights, get picked up from the airport, stay somewhere extra cheap over night (like free), and back to the airport pm next day............??

Just wondering.

trev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

patwah said:


> Wonder no more Trev
> 
> I will pick you up, you can stay at my house in the upstairs manor and feast with the hub.
> 
> ...


That's generous Pat. Thank you.
It will be good to meet new faces. Has anyone a suggestion of where and what time of day to start looking for cheap flights?

Is it decided for Wednesday 8th August?

BTW, Beekeeper doen't _hate_ the hub, he said it was a tad chilly. Mumbled something about 1" weather. Shall I pack extra jocks?

trev


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

I've heard good things about the german club pork knuckle, bring it


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

pescado said:


> I've heard good things about the german club pork knuckle, bring it


I've heard good things about the German club mooseknuckle. Mmmmm, tight lederhosen.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

kayakone said:


> Is it decided for Wednesday 8th August? (Found some flights).
> 
> trev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

patwah said:


> 8th is looking ordinary for me, late mail says i'll actually be up QLD way that week.
> 
> 15th, 22nd?
> 
> Poll time?


And hurry please with a date....have to book flights.

trev


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Im loving the 15th or 22nd. Bring it.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I vote for the 22nd - the 15th is Squidette's birthday, and while I would certainly brave the consequences to have the catch up on that day, I'd prefer to forego the whippings, water torture etc and just have it on the 22nd


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm down for a whenever.


----------



## Theumage (Oct 13, 2010)

North Side, Ngunnawal. I'm in.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Has a date been firmed yet? Last mentioned one was 22nd? Or 2 weeks later, when it's (marginally) warmer, and Gee would be back.

trev


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Trev: Just because it's a German Club doesn't mean you can get away with rocking up wearing nothing but a .22 and your durps.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

koich said:


> Trev: Just because it's a German Club doesn't mean you can get away with rocking up wearing nothing but a .22 and your durps.


Josh I can assure you I will be wearing much more. Beekeeper assures me it is visciously cold there ATM (and probably little change in a month).

Do need a date soon though to book flights. Might include Sydney too if I can hook up with those guys.

cheers

trev


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

We haven't had a frost for 2 whole days. You'll be sweet.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I've added a poll with a couple of dates (both Wednesdays) - shall we lock in the German club? Website here: http://www.harmonieclub.com.au/

Reading this made me hungry  :

"Our restaurant is famous for German style meats with generous serves. Ask our Chef for his Pork Knuckles dish."


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

German club is sweet with me. But keep the wise words of Basil Fawlty ever present in our minds. :twisted:

I'll get the roast pork knuckle w/ sauerkraut, mash & gravy. Extra dumplings on the side.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Jase, are there any vegan options?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

koich said:


> Jase, are there any vegan options?


Yes


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Hooray!


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Squidder said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > Jase, are there any vegan options?
> ...


Koch could always tuck into a hefty plate of mash and sauerkraut?


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

Pork Knuckle sounds pretty good i'm in. I'm happy with either dates.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Guy was talking about the venue at work, step back in time apparently...

FTMFW


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

paffoh said:


> Guy was talking about the venue at work, step back in time apparently...
> 
> FTMFW


Oh yeah, it's been 3-4 years for me and I doubt it has changed much in that time. Bring on the lacquered timber and green and orange colour scheme!!!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

So what do we think about dates on this one peeps - enough votes to make a call? The poll says the 5th of September is the best for most people.

If we are going to have a decent number of keen hub dwellers (10 or 12) attending this I'll look at making a booking closer to the date.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm in on either date. I'll tag along with Millonario.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

patwah said:


> punchanello said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in on either date. I'll tag along with Millonario.
> ...


A couple of twits, yes.


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Honesty is always the best policy. Except for when your wife asks how much you spend on fishing/kayak gear.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

OK dudes, shall we lock in the *5th of September* for pork feasting?

Here is a list of those who have expressed interest. What a motley crew.

Patwah
Paffoh
Millonario
Squidder
Pescado
Koich
Kayakone
BigGee
Theumage
Jon
Punchanello

I might drag Squidette along to prefish the venue in the next few weeks.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

What time dudes?

I'm booked til 6:30 but can scoot across from uni after class.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

patwah said:


> Cop some pig in your gob


Jam some pork in your hole.


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Lock it in Eddie. ill be there at 1830 lubricating the inside of my gut with 1/2 steins of DAB.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Good stuff - just to settle a minor detail, I am guessing this will be a members only function (ie. no partners)? Obviously Dan and Punchy will come as a couple, but they are both members so that's ok.  I will book a table closer to the date to make sure we get in.


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

looks like I'm the designated driver...


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Smash some swine in your face gash!

Yeah!!

I'm pumped for this. Beer, pig and my bitch, Millonario.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Still hoping to be there lads (a few setbacks). Next week should provide some clarity, so looking forward to it.

trev


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Chuck me down too please Jase

Been up the Kimberleys for a month only just saw this .... Great to be back in warm, sunny Canberra.. :shock:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

FishWhisperer said:


> Chuck me down too please Jase
> 
> Been up the Kimberleys for a month only just saw this .... Great to be back in warm, sunny Canberra.. :shock:


Can't wait to hear some tales from the track mate.  It was snowing here at ANU about 20 minutes ago :shock:


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Squidder said:


> It was snowing here at ANU about 20 minutes ago :shock:


I think it's about to snow down here!


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

punchanello said:


> Smash some swine in your face gash!
> 
> Yeah!!
> 
> I'm pumped for this. Beer, pig and my bitch, Millonario.


Not cool!


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Im in for the 5th


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

It's amazing how quickly this has dawned on us - *THE HUB DINNER IS NEXT WEDNESDAY!*

Here is an updated list of those who have expressed interest. Anyone who can no longer come please let me know - I will attempt to book a table for ~15 early next week.

Patwah
Paffoh
Millonario
Squidder
Pescado
Koich
Kayakone
BigGee
Theumage
Jon
Punchanello
Fishwhisperer
(Brant and Sibbo?)


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Isn't Millonario sitting on Punchanellos lap? That would reduce the seats by 1.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm allergic to nuts.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

koich said:


> I'm allergic to nuts.


That's a shame. Millonario was going to wear his bumless lederhosen.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

punchanello said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > I'm allergic to nuts.
> ...


 :shock: :shock: What sort of dinner is this going to be??

Is anyone likely to be going in the Fisher direction after dinner & drinks?

trev


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

If only I was closer.

Actually, I'll be a lot further away on Wednesday (Coochie). Shame, I like a pigfest. Do they have wheelbarrows?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

kayakone said:


> Is anyone likely to be going in the Fisher direction after dinner & drinks?


I can drive you Trev, I'll pick you up beforehand as well. With a bit of luck I might be able to knock off work a bit early - possibly a couple of hours carping before the pig feast? - I'll be in touch.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

sbd said:


> If only I was closer.
> 
> Actually, I'll be a lot further away on Wednesday (Coochie). Shame, I like a pigfest. Do they have wheelbarrows?


Ask Red if there are any pigs on Coochie. If not go to Moreton Island ...just borrow Red's AI. There are pigs over there (always thought it strange that the rangers can't exterminate them - it is an island).

trev


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Whoa! My name is being brought into disrepute! I can't bring the liederhosen, and the stains from last time wouldn't wash out...


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Only one more sleep until the hub dinner people. 

UPDATE: I've just booked a table for 12 for 6.30pm and told the chef that majority of us will order the knuckles. I've booked the table under Jason.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah! Fire up for pig-fest!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

There better not be any expensive shit there.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

koich said:


> There better not be any expensive shit there.


I think you'll be pretty safe on that point mate :lol:

FURTHER UPDATE:
If anyone is interested Trev and I will probably be at the Wig and Pen in Civic for a quick bevvy from 5-6 before heading to the German club. All welcome  I can also provide lifts to the venue from there if anyone needs one.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Squidder said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > There better not be any expensive shit there.
> ...


No, they'll be safe now.



Squidder said:


> If anyone is interested Trev and I will probably be at the Wig and Pen in Civic for a quick bevvy from 5-6 before heading to the German club. All welcome  I can also provide lifts to the venue from there if anyone needs one.


Wig and pen you say?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Have you had a stroke Geoff?


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm in but have something from 6.30-7.30 so will come after that.
Having said that and reading some of the earlier posts I am a little afraid from some of the talk and pictures of men in tight, short overalls! :shock: 
Then again, the pig is the draw card for me and putting faces to the names of the paff, pat, gee etc. Should be good.
You coming Sibbo!?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

See you all from 5.00 pm on for drinks. Jason has a venue. Contact me on 0448 361 222.

trev


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hub dinner at the German Club was awesome! All 11 attendees are now suffering the inevitable pig-induced coma that comes from eating a kilo or so of pork knuckle. I'm happy to say that every single person manned up and ordered the knuckle. Thanks to everyone who came along, it was great to put some faces to names


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

biggest shit ever.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Did it float Koich?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

There wasn't enough room to tell.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

eric said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > biggest shit ever.
> ...


Not really .... it was 3 meals in one. I took a doggy bag away, while Paffoh finished his in 15 minutes, crackling included. Noticed that he didn't order the apple strudel and ice cream though.

Thanks to Paddy and Squidder for organising a great feast, and a good night fellas. Great to meet the ' forum names.' Funny how they are never quite as you imagine, and I guess that works in reverse.
Hope it warms up soon and your fishing fires up, both the fresh and the salt.

Thanks for the hospitality (Sydney lads included). Goodbye all as I head to Brissie at 27 C ... you're most welcome anytime.

trev


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Last night was great. Brilliant to meet you all. You'd be hard pressed to find a nicer bunch of blokes.


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Last night sucked! Don't ever meet up with the Hub crew, if you plan on maintaining any self respect! Still have the meat sweats...


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry guys. Forgot to post pics from my visit.










*No wonder they call it coolman (it was -5 C just before I arrived).*










*On the left (Gee's legs in foreground), Squidder, then Paffoh (Koich and others obscured). The Argentinians are there somewhere...Millionaro & Punchenello, all cracking crackling. Hellofa meal!*

Well picked lads!










*Brant with every bit of $29 worth of pork knuckle, and wholly endorsed by the National Heart Foundation, with a tick :lol: :lol: Actually*....

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl= ... A&dur=1007










*Pescado to the left, K1 middle, and I've forgotten to the right (sorry).*










*I feel sure that the man on the far left was either Millanario or Punchenello*?

One of the highlights was seeing the national capital. Squidder had recommended the National Portrait Gallery, and the National Gallery, and they did not disappoint. Beforehand I visited the Australian National Museum, and once again it was both delightful and informative. Thanks Squidder for the recommendations.

I could not help but reminesce passing between the two galleries.....



















Shades of 



, though not in these particular highlights. When he stood outside the High Court of Australia, who could forget what was at stake. Who could forget the role of Charles 'Bud' Tingwell, the high end QC helping the 'battler', all for no fees? And the result that brought tears to my eyes.

Finally, a shot of LBG, at 50 kph.










Australian National museum to the west on the N shore.

Thanks again for a memorable visit and meeting some of the Hub characters. Also hi to Gee who was out of shot.

trev


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Typical Koich photo. That guy has an expression for every occasion. Cracks me up.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

BigGee said:


> Looking at that food, I feel like fanging pork knuckle again!


Amen brudda.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great photos Trev, how scared does Pescado look staring down at his meal :lol: I think I passed the last of that knuckle this morning so feel ready to go back for another.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Squidder said:


> Great photos Trev, how scared does Pescado look staring down at his meal :lol: I think I passed the last of that knuckle this morning so feel ready to go back for another.


 :lol: :lol: He looks like he's comtemplating a serious surf launch!

Ya gotta admit it was rather large, and no one ordered desert, _not even Paffoh_. I took half mine home to my cousin & her husband, and it fed both of them the next night. :shock:

trev


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Squidder said:


> how scared does Pescado look staring down at his meal :lol:


Oh dear :lol:


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Ado said:


> Typical Koich photo. That guy has an expression for every occasion. Cracks me up.


I don't exist. I'm someones fake account.


----------

